# Brutus Buckeye Coming Soon!!!



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello All!
I am new to the forum(have been lurking for a couple of weeks!) My name is Lindsay and I am a stay at home mom to 3 girls and soon to be 1 Hav! Brutus(yes we are faithful Ohio State fans  was born on Feb 23 and will be ready to come home to us in the first week of May :biggrin1:. Needless to say I am super excited to meet my first little boy!!! Also I was just doing some research and came across this http://www.pottypark.com/ and was wondering if any of you have or have heard of this and your thoughts? we have a backyard with our house but it is just concrete and flowers so I wasnt really sure what I wanted to do about where to have him go potty.
Anyway here are some pics of him at 4 weeks old:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awwww he is so cute...I bet you are super excited...you are going to have so much fun with him!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum.
I have two puppys and my back yard was also a patio area. I bought some out door carpet that looked like fake grass. For some reason my puppys do what I call the pop dance. They like to run back and forth a few times before they go. So the grass was about two feet wide by about six feet. You can even buy a dog litter tray and line it with the same grass to use in the x pin for while you are gone. I didn't think of doing that with the litter tray tell after they were house trained but I think it would work. You would have to hose it of and just clean it. I call it the green way of puppy training no throw away pads!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Lindsay and Brutus! He's a cutie. I bet you can barely stand to wait these last few weeks.


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I am for sure counting down the days lol!!! It is also a total surprise for my kids! They have no clue. My husband and I are doing our best to keep it a secret. I cant wait to see their faces!:biggrin1:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I like this one better: http://www.rascaldoglitterbox.com/ and plan to order one very soon. (I'm using K-9 grass in a tray now - but like this better because I will be able to use the grate under the grass).

My little guy doesn't "hike his leg" - but some males do and the higher sides would be good... PLUS they have a "laundry bag" and you can wash the grass in a washer when needed.

Your new baby is adorable! I'm from Indiana - so practically a next-door neighbor!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

He is SO cute!

We just adopted our 1st Hav back in mid-February. Life hasn't been the same since!

We also have 2 small children & tried keeping it a surprise (unsuccessfully!), but the only reason we told them closer to the pick-up date, is we really wanted to make it a family memory & have them enjoy the excitement of getting a puppy!

Cannot wait to see more pics! Congrats


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome Lindsay and Brutus! I'm getting my little pup, McGee, on Friday after a six-week wait so I know how you feel! What an exciting surprise for your children - he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

So cute! Great name and he looks so much like him! I am a Miami of Ohio girl, so I have many friends that are Buckeye fans too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh My Gosh! That is such a beautiful puppy! It would be a pity to bestow such a horrifying name upon him. I'll give you some MUCH better ideas...How about Herky...perhaps Hawk...or Hawkeye would be perfect too! Or, I'm sure my brother wouldn't mind if you use his St Bernard's name, Hayden...as in Fry...Oh golly, with all the pressure, my minds gone blank...let me know if you want some more ideas...I'm sure my Dad, Brothers, and Sons can come up with oodles of ideas for you....HeeHeeHee!!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, can't wait to see your puppy grow.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Brutus is sooo cute, welcome. I use the fake grass tray with Huey when I leave him inside when I'm gone. He has not had any problems using it. Worked much better than pellets(dog litter) which he would not walk on and much better than pads which he learned to shred into a thousand little pieces. I get mine at Petedge-very good price. I have had to replace the grass though because even though I spay with a bacterial spray each time it is used after hosing it down it eventually gets an odor. Also I would recommend enclosing him in a confined space and not let him have the run of the house, I have had much more success this way.


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

dodrop82 said:


> Oh My Gosh! That is such a beautiful puppy! It would be a pity to bestow such a horrifying name upon him. I'll give you some MUCH better ideas...How about Herky...perhaps Hawk...or Hawkeye would be perfect too! Or, I'm sure my brother wouldn't mind if you use his St Bernard's name, Hayden...as in Fry...Oh golly, with all the pressure, my minds gone blank...let me know if you want some more ideas...I'm sure my Dad, Brothers, and Sons can come up with oodles of ideas for you....HeeHeeHee!!!!!!


Hahaha Stacey you are funny! . My hubby would probably have a heart attack! We made a deal...I finally get my pup but he has to name him Brutus(even though the name is too big for the dog lol!) Oh and whenever we get a dog it also had to be a boy, he needs another man in the house lol!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness Brutus is just ADORABLE!! Congrats!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I don't know about all your American sports heroes, but I think the name Brutus is great fun for a little guy! And I am intrigued by his colouring,as with all Havs you never know how it will turn out eventually.Are buckeyes the things that grow on Horse Chestnut trees?we call them conkers here in England.And children have what is called conker fights with them in the Autumn.When we were on holiday in Newport New England we met a couple from Florida who told us that conkers were called buckeyes.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

clare said:


> Well I don't know about all your American sports heroes, but I think the name Brutus is great fun for a little guy! And I am intrigued by his colouring,as with all Havs you never know how it will turn out eventually.Are buckeyes the things that grow on Horse Chestnut trees?we call them conkers here in England.And children have what is called conker fights with them in the Autumn.When we were on holiday in Newport New England we met a couple from Florida who told us that conkers were called buckeyes.


Hi Clare, I also love Brutus' coloring! I am not a big sports/football fan but from googling, (the original) Brutus Buckeye is the mascot for Ohio University's Football team . And apparently (I just googled this, again), "Ohio is historically known as the 'Buckeye State' (relating to the Ohio buckeye tree) and Ohioans are also known as 'Buckeyes'", according to Wikipedia. I love your post though - you have added quite a bit of history trivia to my limited set of history facts! LOL! (I know NOTHING about Ohio lol) I get that conkers are the seeds from chestnut trees. What, exactly, are 'conker fights'? Are they like snowball fights, except with conkers, i.e., seeds from Horse Chestnut trees?? (that would hurt, a lot more than a snowball fight IMO!) And I've never heard of people knowing what conkers are to begin with, let alone calling conkers buckeyes, maybe that is the basis for Ohio calling itself the Buckeye State???

...Inquiring minds want to know... lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ls-indy said:


> I like this one better: http://www.rascaldoglitterbox.com/ and plan to order one very soon. (I'm using K-9 grass in a tray now - but like this better because I will be able to use the grate under the grass).
> 
> My little guy doesn't "hike his leg" - but some males do and the higher sides would be good... PLUS they have a "laundry bag" and you can wash the grass in a washer when needed.
> 
> Your new baby is adorable! I'm from Indiana - so practically a next-door neighbor!


I have this one also, and it's very well made, and flexible because of the grate. The only trouble I have had with it is that I CAN NOT get the grass pads to the point that they don't STINK after a couple of washings. I tried bleach and even the carpet cleaner meant for removing pet smells. I finally threw them out and just use the trays with litter under the grates. Kodi liked the grass much better, but that's OK... he's more likely to use the boxes just in "an emergency" now that the grass isn't in them.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I also wanted to say:welcome:

Brutus is adorable!!!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome Lindsay and Brutus! 
First I have to say GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!! hee hee. (notice what town I live in!!)
Second - he is sooo cute. We surprised our boys (7 yr old and 10 yr old) back in November with the two pups. Your girls are going to love the surprise.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

*All I have to say to this post is...*

...GO BLUE!!!!! 

oh and WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

toto3d said:


> ...GO BLUE!!!!!
> 
> oh and WELCOME to the forum!


LOOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

heatherk said:


> Hi Clare, I also love Brutus' coloring! I am not a big sports/football fan but from googling, (the original) Brutus Buckeye is the mascot for Ohio University's Football team . And apparently (I just googled this, again), "Ohio is historically known as the 'Buckeye State' (relating to the Ohio buckeye tree) and Ohioans are also known as 'Buckeyes'", according to Wikipedia. I love your post though - you have added quite a bit of history trivia to my limited set of history facts! LOL! (I know NOTHING about Ohio lol) I get that conkers are the seeds from chestnut trees. What, exactly, are 'conker fights'? Are they like snowball fights, except with conkers, i.e., seeds from Horse Chestnut trees?? (that would hurt, a lot more than a snowball fight IMO!) And I've never heard of people knowing what conkers are to begin with, let alone calling conkers buckeyes, maybe that is the basis for Ohio calling itself the Buckeye State???
> 
> ...Inquiring minds want to know... lol


Well what happens is the children gather the conkers in the fall,then they make a hole through the centre[using a drill or skewer],and thread a string through the conker, making a knot at the bottom,then they hold the string in one hand and the attached conker in the other,then they flick the conker at their opponents conker, who is holding their conker dangling from it's string,the idea being that you shatter your opponents conker,you have 3 goes and then the other person tries to smash your conker.If your conker breaks another conker it is called a oner, then if it smashes another it becomes a twoer,so on and so forth.Some people get carried away with it all and try to toughen their conkers by baking them in the oven or by rubbing vinegar and oil on them.There are also conker world champion ships,held in a village, but I can't remember where.[I shall have to google it]Oh what a mine of useless information I am!!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

clare said:


> Well I don't know about all your American sports heroes, but I think the name Brutus is great fun for a little guy! And I am intrigued by his colouring,as with all Havs you never know how it will turn out eventually.Are buckeyes the things that grow on Horse Chestnut trees?we call them conkers here in England.And children have what is called conker fights with them in the Autumn.When we were on holiday in Newport New England we met a couple from Florida who told us that conkers were called buckeyes.


Clare, supposedly conkers and buckeyes are in the same family. Buckeyes come from a buckeye tree not a horse chesnut tree, but the trees are in the same family and the nuts pretty much look exactly the same! Also buckeyes are poisonous unless they are cooked and leeched, not sure about conkers... 
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5523161_difference-buckeye-nut-horse-chestnut.html


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

toto3d said:


> ...GO BLUE!!!!!
> 
> oh and WELCOME to the forum!


Oh your poor pup!!! What a horrific jersey to bestow upon such an adorable dog!!!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Brutus' breeder just sent me updated pics of him... here he is at almost 7 weeks....just 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh what a beauty,he is adorable,lucky you!Oh by the way conkers are poisonous too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

klf0110 said:


> Brutus is sooo cute, welcome. I use the fake grass tray with Huey when I leave him inside when I'm gone. He has not had any problems using it. Worked much better than pellets(dog litter) which he would not walk on and much better than pads which he learned to shred into a thousand little pieces. I get mine at Petedge-very good price. I have had to replace the grass though because even though I spay with a bacterial spray each time it is used after hosing it down it eventually gets an odor. Also I would recommend enclosing him in a confined space and not let him have the run of the house, I have had much more success this way.


How long do your grass mats last before you need to toss them?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And also, aren't buckeyes lucky? Like a rabbit's foot. I know I had one for a long time as a lucky charm-kinda thing. Wonder what ever happened to that thing? And I too feel so bad for Toto, being forced to wear yucky stuff....


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats - he is so CUTE!! I am so glad you found me on the other thread - I was hoping there would be another person with a pup around the same time I was getting mine so we could share development etc. Please post photos when you have him (when you have time). Congrats!!!!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay! I am glad we can share in this experience! How old is your pup gonna be when you pick him up? Brutus is turning 10 weeks. It is also a complete surprise to my 3 girls, they have no idea that my husband and I are getting him!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am going to make a bet right now. I bet Brutus is going to stay pure black and Tan his whole life! He is so cute!:whoo:


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep looking at Brutus’s pictures - the breeder did a great job of catching his little facial expressions. So cute! Our pup will be 8 weeks old. I have a feeling we will have some long nights ahead of us - but we are expecting it. 

That is so exciting you are surprising your kids!! You will have to tell us how they reacted. I too am a stay at home mom to 3. Two boys and a 2.8 yr old girl. Our daughter is pretty young so we purposely told all of the children about the puppy so we could start training the children on proper puppy handling/care. 

This is going to be so exciting - tomorrow is the big day for both of us! Can’t wait to take and see pictures.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

toto3d said:


> ...GO BLUE!!!!!
> 
> oh and WELCOME to the forum!


Hahahahaha-LOVE it.

We are now http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35857&stc=1&d=1304100047

oops, that did not work right!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I am going to make a bet right now. I bet Brutus is going to stay pure black and Tan his whole life! He is so cute!:whoo:


Meee too Suzi. Snick's is still all black and tan --- Snoop's is turing more cream and brown from whitre and red....

Should be fun to see how he matures out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has stayed black and tan although her coat was not as deep Black as Burtus's he looks jet black.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Waitig...


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

I work night shift and I couldn't wait to get home to see if there was any news on your new addition. We're waiting to see how Saturday went.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

toto3d said:


> ...GO BLUE!!!!!
> 
> oh and WELCOME to the forum!


:whoo:eace:

Ditto!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We've had McGee for two weeks now and I can say from experience that I was worn out after we got him and I'm still tired!!! I think I will be so much more forgiving of new puppy owners now when they don't post pictures right away.......LOL


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys are too funny lol!!! I amd still trying to recover from my first night :yawn:. Im uplading the pics now!!!


----------

